# Jupiter 2 progress 7/7. Let there be light!



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

All of the fibers are in except behind the cryo-wall, and all of the LED's are in except for final ceiling soffit lighting. 132 hrs. of eye-killing work!! :freak:
Heres some short videos of the progress, click on each photo for individual videos:


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

Wow! Nice job Tim!!! The fibers look perfect, nice balance of light & color combo... The build is also looking amazing! Big Fan! Thanks for the videos! Randy


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Holy cow! It's hard not to respond to this without juvenile cursings of awe and amazement! I am stunned. All the silly joking around on the other threads, aside. Now is the time for somber silence and respect. My hat's off to you, Sir.


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

There you are!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Tim, Wow!.... What a hoot! you have done some wonderful work here!

I love this! Thanks pal! Man, you were on a mission, and you Conquered!
What a wonderful job. yikes...the bar is very high now...

Steve


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

That is really intricate work. You have the patience of a saint to complete it. Looks great too!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

..*GASP*..


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Fernando Mureb said:


> ..*GASP*..



I could not have said it better!!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That is VERY sharp, Tim!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the kudos. 

Thats why I'm here, to get my fur stroked....... OK, not really....

Hey Paulbo, the etched parts make the build man.....Great stuff! I've been buying every set you make up for the models I have. Thanks for your efforts in creating them! I recommend them to everyone I talk to. 

And I'm not doing anything the rest of you can't do. Dig in, it's fun!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Tim, on the yellow gridded panel next to the main hatch, is that a decal that is lit from behind or did you paint the small squares in the gridded area ? Beautiful work Tim, OUTSTANDING !
Bert


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

This one is one of Henry's decals, which doesn't give off a lot of color when illuminated. I clear coated it after application. On my first one, I painted the panels from behind with Tamiya transparent red and yellow, which was more brilliant. I used the kit decals on that one over the paint, but I didn't like it that much. This was easy, went on smooth, cleared good and adhered good too. I like the TSDS stuff, and used some parts of it on both of my J2's! I did use ALL of the Paragrafix decals on the etched parts too, nice stuff!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Tim, I thought it was the decal from Henry and it does look good lit from behind. So, you have the decal only then and no paint under it right ? That is what I will do as i was going to try that but wasn't sure how it would look backlit. It looks GREAT ! Those little squares are difficult to get clear paint to go on evenly and any little flaw will show up even more when lit. You did an OUTSTANDING job on your Jupiter 2 Tim.
Bert


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Yes that is correct, just the decal over the clear part, then I put a coat of Tamiya clear over it to make it sturdier. The kit supplied decal is not great, I think this is much better! 

Here's some updated shots of this weeks work. I'm placing .25mm fiber optics strands behind the cryo-walls. This stuff is fine as frogs hair, and each one has to be pulled and set in place with a small tweezer. My eyes are just buggin' out of my head!!! I have one complete wal stranded, tonight I will start the second one. There are 117 strands in each wall section. Theres a short video as well, click on the last photo to view.
































































CLICK ON THIS PHOTO FOR VIDEO:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

OUTSTANDING Tim, you must have great eyes to be able to do that kind of detail work for so many hours !
Bert


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I love the little tubes lit. Nice touch. You would do well if you made a little step-by-step instruction video. I'd buy it!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Actually, the whole thing is laid out in the instructions in the VoodooFx J2 light kit. He's got great photos and drawings to back up the step-by-step installment. Highly recommended.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Tim Nolan said:


> Actually, the whole thing is laid out in the instructions in the VoodooFx J2 light kit. He's got great photos and drawings to back up the step-by-step installment. Highly recommended.


Of course! Duh. I've had the pleasure of meeting Randy and spending time with him. He's a genius and is very passionate about the hobby. He's good people.
And a master model builder.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

kdaracal said:


> Of course! Duh. I've had the pleasure of meeting Randy and spending time with him. He's a genius and is very passionate about the hobby. He's good people.
> And a master model builder.


Yes he is indeed! Randy has been my mentor and friend for the past few years. He's got the experience and technical know-how to keep things simple on paper, with professional results. His help, friendly criticism, and generally humorous demeaner have resulted in me being a better model builder, and having yet another great friend to talk shop with!


----------

